# Kabel/Leitungen für Sicherheitsanwendungen



## fup_safety (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche Hersteller die Kabel/Leitungen  für Sicherheitsanwendungen produzieren.
Stichwort : einzeln geschirmte Adern

Bei der Recherche findet man massig Datenkabel, bei Steuerleitungen wird es schon schwieriger.
Bekommt man sowas heutzutage nur auf Anfrage als Sonderanfertigung ?!
Vlt kennt ja jmd. einen Hersteller der solche Kabel regulär Anbietete.


----------



## Tommi (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

welcher Querschnitt soll es denn sein?

https://www.buerklin.com/datenblaetter/F168772_TD.pdf

Bist Du sicher, daß Du die brauchst? Es gibt doch auch so was wie
Testtakte etc.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## fup_safety (6 Mai 2014)

Nein sicher bin ich mir nicht ganz, aber ich dachte für eine kabelgebundene fernbedienung als Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen. Also zwischen taktsignal hin&rückleiter. Querschnitt weiß ich auch noch nicht genau.


----------



## Safety (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
es geht doch immer um Fehlervermeidung oder Erkennung, im zweiten Fall Diagnose und dann eine entsprechende Reaktion.
Ich denke Du solltest Dir mal aufschreiben was für einen PLr in welcher Kategorie und dann einen Abgleich mit den Anforderungen. Wenn Du die nicht hinbekommst dann kommen eventuell auch Fehlerausschlüsse infrage, sowas wie abgeschirmte Kabel die dann einen Kurzschluss erzeugen bei einem Kabelfehler.
Bei Taktsignalen und Zweikanaligem Aufbau erkennst Du den Fehler und reagiert auch darauf also wird die Gefahr sofort beendet und ein Wiedereinschalten verhindert. Also warum Fehlerausschluss?
Die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sind nur Vorschläge, kann man auch anders machen.

Die Norm lässt einige Wege zu.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2014)

Vorausgesetzt es handelt sich bei deiner Fernbedienung um eine zweikanalige Ausführung und du verwendest getrennte Taktsignale, dann ist es durch Kurzschluß oder Querschluß kaum möglich die komplette Sicherheitsfunktion zu verlieren.
Üblicherweise wird bei Fernbedienungen das Kabel sowieso im Schutzschlauch verlegt. Du könntest also einfach auch 2 getrennte Kabel nutzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## fup_safety (7 Mai 2014)

Hmm, ich bin halt schon öfters über die den Hinweis mit eizeln abgeschirmten Adern gestolpert und habe das jetzt auch bei Euchner entdeckt. Die verwenden solche Kabel für Ihre Zustimmtaster.
Ist wahrscheinlich nicht besonders praxisnah.

Danke soweit!


----------



## Tommi (7 Mai 2014)

fup_safety schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin halt schon öfters über die den Hinweis mit eizeln abgeschirmten Adern gestolpert und habe das jetzt auch bei Euchner entdeckt. Die verwenden solche Kabel für Ihre Zustimmtaster.
> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht besonders praxisnah.
> 
> Danke soweit!



schick mal bitte den Link...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## fup_safety (8 Mai 2014)

http://www.euchner.de/Portals/0/siriusmedia/doc/095689_07-11-12_Zustimmtaster%20ZS_55656.pdf

_Seite 7 _


----------



## Tommi (8 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich denke, Euchner vertreibt diese Schalter weltweit
für alle möglichen Anwendungen.
Sie bieten den Kunden die Möglichkeit, Fehler durch
Kurzschlussüberwachung per Schirm zu erkennen.
Ob diese das nutzen, ist ihnen überlassen.

Vielleicht würden sie ihn bei einer neuen Generation 
auch wieder weglassen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## mike-wst (12 September 2014)

*Warum geschirmte Einzeladern bei Sicherheitsanwendungen?*



Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es geht doch immer um Fehlervermeidung oder Erkennung, im zweiten Fall Diagnose und dann eine entsprechende Reaktion.
> Ich denke Du solltest Dir mal aufschreiben was für einen PLr in welcher Kategorie und dann einen Abgleich mit den Anforderungen. Wenn Du die nicht hinbekommst dann kommen eventuell auch Fehlerausschlüsse infrage, sowas wie abgeschirmte Kabel die dann einen Kurzschluss erzeugen bei einem Kabelfehler.
> *Bei Taktsignalen und Zweikanaligem Aufbau erkennst Du den Fehler* und reagiert auch darauf also wird die Gefahr sofort beendet und ein Wiedereinschalten verhindert. *Also warum Fehlerausschluss?*
> ...



Hallo,

nachdem ich hier auf viele interessante Threads gestoßen bin, habe ich mich hier auch mal angemeldet und begrüße alle Forumsmitglieder.

Nun zum Thema: 
Häufig sind die getakteten Signalleitungen der beiden Kanäle zusammen mit anderen Potentialen in einem Kabel verlegt. Die meisten Auswertegeräte können zwar einen Querschluss zwischen den beiden Kanälen, jedoch nicht mit beiden Kanälen die Querschlüsse zu anderen Potentialen diagnostizieren - dieser Punkt wird häufig übersehen. Also bleibt hier nur der Fehlerausschluss z.B. durch geschirmte Einzeladern, geschützte Verlegung, ... Einfacher ist es häufig die getakteten Signalleitungen in einem separaten Kabel zu verlegen. Schwierig wird es z.B. bei tragbaren Handbedieneinheiten mit einem Not-Halt Taster: Hier ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Kabel mit geschirmten Einzeladern für die Not-Halt Signalleitungen notwendig, da das Kabel nicht geschützt verlegt ist und Querschlüsse zu beliebigen Leitern sonst weder diagnostiziert noch ausgeschlossen werden können.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 September 2014)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Ich denke ich habe nicht verstanden, wie Du das meinst.
Üblicherweise verlege ich ein 5-adriges Kabel zu einem Unfallschutzsensor.

Darin liegen: +24V, 0V, Getaktet "zum Sensor", Getaktet "zurück" und ein 24V-Statussignal.
Einen Querschluss zu einem dieser Potentiale würde die Steuerung sicher erkennen.

Oder meintest Du etwas anderes?


----------



## Safety (12 September 2014)

Hallo,
ich kann Deinen Ausführungen nicht zustimmen, dieser Fehler wird schon durch die Taktsignale erkannt da der Eingang ebne einen Takt erwartet aber spätestens dann wenn es zu einer Auslösung kommt durch die Kanalfehlererkennung des Relais / der Steuerung.
Welche Geräte sollten das nicht können?
Bei Relais / Steuerungen die mit unterschiedlichen Spannungsebenen in den Kanälen arbeiten geschieht diese Fehlererkennung bei der Auslösung.
Aus diesem Grund ist da auch die Anforderungsrate entscheidend für den DC.


----------



## mike-wst (12 September 2014)

Hallo Safety,

das, was du beschreibst, hatte ich auch mal gedacht - bis ich  das Verhalten im Zuge einer Validierung selbst überprüft habe, da im  gleichen ungeschütztem Kabel 24V und 0V für die Not-Halt Beleuchtung  vorhanden war. Deshalb sah mein Validierungsplan entsprechende Tests mit Fehlersimulation vor.
Eine  Prüfung war die Simulation von Schluss zwischen jeweils einem Kanal  gegen +24V und gegen 0V. An den Sicherheitsrelais war die  Querschlusserkennung aktiviert und funktionierte zwischen den Kanälen  auch einwandfrei. Ergebnisse der Prüfung:

 Das Sicherheitsrelais vom Hersteller S... ließ es einmal kurz knistern und funktionierte anschließend nicht mehr richtig.
Das  Sicherheitsrelais vom Hersteller P... erkannte auf dem einen Kanal nur  einen Schluss gegen +24V und keinen Schluss gegen 0V. Beim anderen Kanal  war es genau umgekehrt. Zumindest überlebte das S-Relais den Test.

Nach  dieser Erfahrung heißt es deshalb für mich entweder ein getrenntes  Kabel nur für die beiden Kanäle und aktivierter Querschlusserkennung  oder Fehlerausschluss über die bekannten Methoden.

Gruß, Mike

P.S.: Hersteller P... hat mir dieses Verhalten auch bestätigt.


----------



## Safety (12 September 2014)

Hallo
Du hast meine Antwort nicht verstanden.
Auch wenn der Fehler bei Auftreten nicht erkannt wird dann aber spätestens beim Auslösen der Sicherheitsfunktionen eine Reaktion erzeugt.


Relais arbeitet mit zwei Potenzialen: 
1.1 0V Kanal
Also die der Querschluss zu 0V auf den 0V Kanal führt natürlich nicht zu einem Auslösen wie auch.
Aber wenn der Taster betätigt wird dann bleibt der Kanal auf 0V also für das Relais wird der Kanal nicht ausgelöst und das merkt  dann das Relais beim zurücksetzen des NH Tasters und verhindert ein Wiedereinschalten.
Querschluss mit 24V führt zum Kurzschluss hier ist sehr wichtig das die Vorsicherung richtig ausgewählt ist!!!!
1.2  24V Kanal (oder auch eine andere Spannung)

Querschluss mit 0V = Kurzschluss
Querschluss mit 24V :
Also die der Querschluss zu 24V auf den 24V Kanal führt natürlich nicht zu einem Auslösen wie auch.
Aber wenn der Taster betätigt wird dann bleibt der Kanal auf 24V also für das Relais wird der Kanal nicht ausgelöst und das merkt  dann das Relais beim zurücksetzen des NH Tasters und verhindert ein Wiedereinschalten.

2. Taktsignale

Bei den Takten wird das sofort erkannt, da der Eingang einen Takt erwartet.


Hinweis die Norm fordert keine direkte Reaktion auf Fehler!!!!!


----------



## mike-wst (12 September 2014)

Hallo Safety,

danke für deine Erklärung. Ich wusste nicht, dass die Kanäle mit  unterschiedlichen Potentialen arbeiten. Demnach müssten der 24 Volt  Kanal mit kurzzeitigen 0 Volt Impulsen und/oder der 0 Volt Kanal mit  kurzzeitigen 24 V Impulsen versehen sein.
das heißt also, dass der Querschluss zwischen den Kanälen zum sofortigen  Auslösen der Sicherheitsfunktion führt, aber der Kurzschluss zwischen  dem 0 V Kanal und 0 V nur das Wiedereinschalten verhindert? Meiner  Ansicht nach würde der Takt ja auch in diesem Fall fehlen. Aber dass  hier mit einem 0 Volt Kanal und einem 24 Volt Kanal gearbeitet wird,  erklärt das Verhalten des Sicherheitsrelais, wie ich es testen konnte.  Nur ob ein Wiedereinschalten bei beliebigen Querschlüssen verhindert  wird, werde ich bei Gelegenheit noch einmal testen.

Ich hatte die Funktionsweise der Sicherheitsrelais bisher so verstanden:  Beide Kanäle arbeiten mit einer (24 V?) Spannung denen ein versetzter  Takt (kurzzeitiger 0 Volt Pegel) aufgeprägt ist. Bei Querschluss würde  demnach, je nach Ausführung, kein Takt oder ein doppelter Takt erkannt  werden, was zum Abschalten des S-Relais führt. Der Fehler bleibt solange  gespeichert, wie das Relais mit Spannung versorgt wird. Ein Schluss  eines beliebigen Kanals zu 24 V würde dazu führen, dass auf dem  jeweiligen Kanal kein Takt mehr wäre und bei einem Schluss gegen 0 V  würde die Vorsicherung auslösen.


----------



## Safety (13 September 2014)

Ich erkläre es nochmal:
Es gibt zwei Prinzipien am Markt


Potenzialunterschiede also z.B. 24V und 0V keine Unterbrechungen oder Takte
Beide Kanäle werden mit Takten betrieben die aber Unterschiedlich sind der Eingang erkennt nur seinen Takt.


----------



## mike-wst (13 September 2014)

Jetzt ist es mir klar geworden - danke!


----------

